# Popeye



## strangefamous (May 21, 2008)

Hello all! I am so happy I found this site! I am new to owning Cichlids. I have 4 African Cichlids and I am having a problem with 1 of them. I noticed last night that her eye is popping out of its socket. I know that there is medicine I can use to help her but I have a few additional questions if you guys and gals could help me out. What would be the best medine to buy for her? Is this a disease that can spread to the other fish? Should I quarantine her until she is better? Im so worried about her!!!!!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The first thing you need to do is check your water quality.

How long has the tank been set up?

What are the water parameters?

What is your usual tank maintenance routine?

What size tank is it?

What species are you keeping?

Eye issues are usually contributed to poor water quality or injury, so all of these questions could apply to your situation.

The best way to treat them is with frequent (sometimes daily) water changes and Melafix. Should the fish worsen or begin to refuse food, antibiotics may be required, but without knowing more, it's impossible to direct you.

Kim


----------



## strangefamous (May 21, 2008)

Melafix. Ok that is what my friend recommended I use. They are young fish. I have them in a 10 gallon tank right now. I had the tank set up for a month before I put them in there. I havent been changing the water very much, about once a week. I have been trying to get some good bacteria in there before I do it more often. The levels are in the safe zone all except for the Stress level is a little high. What can I do to make the water better for them? Again, I am new to this and I am doing everything I can to help them. What are the antibiotics called and where could i get them. Thanks for the help!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

There are very few cichlids that are going to get along and play nice in a 10G tank for very long, so aggression may play a part in what is going on. Do you know what species you have?

Were there fish in the tank for the month it was set up before you added the cichlids? If not, you're tank wasn't cycled properly, and the bacterial changes your tank is going through right now could be very hazardous to your fish.

So, basically, you may have more than one problem at this time.

How are you measuring a "stress level"? If you're seeing aggression, a larger tank is in order today. It won't take 4 cichlids long to kill each other in that small space.

Could you list the exact water parameters?

Kim


----------



## strangefamous (May 21, 2008)

Im at work right now. I will list everything when I get home tonight.. Thank you so much.


----------



## strangefamous (May 21, 2008)

Labeotropheus fuelleborni are the fish that I have....they are under a year old and are still very small. Are these the fish that in the category of being aggressive towars eachother?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

One of the more aggressive mbuna...I wouldn't attempt housing them in a 10G tank unless they were small fry, say less than an inch.

They can easily claim an entire 55G as their own.

Kim


----------



## strangefamous (May 21, 2008)

OK. My female and male are living together in a 10 gallon tank. They Love eachother and are rarely aggresive towards eachother. The female is carrying eggs in here mouth at the moment and is ready to realease them. My question is, are they going to kill their babies if I leave them in the same tank together for a couple of days before my 55G is ready? My plan is to move the 2 big ones into the 55G and leave the fry in the 10 gallon until they are bigger. Any thoughts? Concerns?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Mbuna aren't pairing fish. They are harem breeders, with each male requiring multiple females. I have a very hard time understanding why the male hasn't killed the female yet. Fuelleborni are one of the more aggressive mbuna, and you'll do well to keep adult ones in a 55G tank, much less the 10G.

Both of them will eat the fry as soon as they are released. I would get the male out of there immediately, so that the female can release them, then remove her soon after.


----------



## strangefamous (May 21, 2008)

Yes it is really wierd but he does not even touch her when she has the eggs in her mouth. He is a gentleman  But yes, I will do that as soon as they are released.


----------

